# Kein Anmeldung am Webmail möglich



## TottiB (4. März 2008)

Hi,

nachdem ich nun Kunden und Mailuser eingerichtet habe, können sich diese Mailuser nicht über Webmail anmelden.

Weder auf der Konfigurationsseite:
https://domain.tld/mailuser/

noch hier:
https://domain.tld/webmail/

Fehlermeldung:
*Fehler:* Could not get login password entry response oder
*Login error:* Please check your username or password and try again

Webmailer ist "Telaen Webmail" (ist aber auch egal, andere habe ich auch schon ausprobiert)

Mir ist in Mysql aufgefallen, dass kein Passwort eingetragen ist, obwohl ich in der ISPConfig-Oberfläche Passwörter vergeben habe!
Liegts daran!?


----------



## Till (5. März 2008)

ISPConfig ist auf Port 81, die URL lautet also für UebiMiau Webmail (musst erst installiert werden):

https://www.deinserver.de:81/webmail/

oder für den Mailsuer Login:

https://www.deinserver.de:81/mailuser/



> Mir ist in Mysql aufgefallen, dass kein Passwort eingetragen ist, obwohl ich in der ISPConfig-Oberfläche Passwörter vergeben habe!
> Liegts daran!?


Nein. Passwörter werden aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht in der DB sondern in /etc/shadow gespeichert.


----------



## TottiB (5. März 2008)

Erstmal Tschuldigung fürs doppelt posten, war keine Absicht!

Nun gut,
habe jetzt Uebimau Webmail installiert, habe alles neu gestartet, rufe Webmail über https://www.meinedomain.tld:81/mailuser auf und:



> *Fehler:* Could not get login password entry response


Wenn ich Webmail hierüber aufrufe https://www.meinedomain.tld:81/webmail gibts das hier:



> You cannot login with the username and password entered.
> Please check your username and password and try again.


In der etc/shadow sind für diese Benutzer Passwörter eingetragen, habe sie auch noch einmal in der ISPConfig-Oberfläche neu gesetzt unter User & Email- Einstellungen des Webs.

Postfix läuft, hab ich mal mit ehlo localhost probiert und eine Mail versendet über Kommandozeile. Geht!!
Sollte aber auch nichts mit dem Webmailer zu tun haben! Oder?
Wie schon mal beschrieben habe ich genau nach HowTo SUSE 10.3 installiert!

Kein Ahnung, was ich noch überprüfen sollte. Irgendwas stimmt doch mit dem Benutzername oder /und dem Passwort nicht.

Liegt das vielleicht an irgendwelchen Ports die noch im Router (DynDNS & NAT Portregeln) freigeschaltet werden müssen? Glaub ich nicht!

Warte sehnsüchtig auf deine Antwort!


----------



## Till (6. März 2008)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe des Kommandos:

netstat -tap


----------



## TottiB (6. März 2008)

Hallo Till

Ausgabe von netstat -tap:



> Active Internet connections (servers and established)
> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
> tcp        0      0 *:imaps                 *:*                     LISTEN      3239/couriertcpd
> tcp        0      0 *op3s                 *:*                     LISTEN      3276/couriertcpd
> ...


----------



## Till (6. März 2008)

Das sieht ok aus. 

1) Welchen Userprefix benutzt Du?
2) Hast Du bei UebiMiau die Emailadresse als Username genommen und beim mailuserlogin den richtigen usernamen, also in der Form web[ID]_user


----------



## TottiB (6. März 2008)

zu 1) Userprefix, wenn du hier web[Nr.]_ meinst, dann das! Also sowas wie z.B. web7_test

zu 2) Ich habe alles ausprobiert, mit Email, mit Benutzernamen, mit beiden an Mailuser wie auch Webmail probiert.
Neue Benutzer angelegt, andere Mailclients verwendet, also nicht nur Uebiau sonder die anderen Addons von der ISPConfig-Downloadseite.
Hat alles nichts gebracht!


----------



## Till (6. März 2008)

Ok, aber mit externen FTP und Email Clients funktioniert der Login einwandfrei?


----------



## TottiB (6. März 2008)

Ich glaube du hast mich jetzt drauf gebracht! 

- FTP geht alles mit externem Client
- Mail *versenden* geht auch mit externem Client. 
- Mail empfangen *nicht*.

Ich habe NAT-Regeln im Router nur für Port 21,25 aber wahrscheinlich *nicht *110 oder 143. 
Melde mich morgen wieder, ob's damit funktioniert.

Hat das was mit der Webmailanmeldung zu tun? Braucht man in der Ebene schon Port 110?

Da bin ich noch ziemlich unbeleckt!


----------



## TottiB (6. März 2008)

So, das mit dem Port freischalten hat nichts gebracht! Also das wars nicht!


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Wenn Mail Empfangen nicht geht, dann kann auch der Mailuser Login und das Webmail nicht gehen. Stell bitte sicher, dass Du ISPConfig auf Maildir unter Administration > Server > Einstellungen eingestellt hast.


----------



## TottiB (7. März 2008)

OK, das wars für den Mailuser-Login!
Hier kann ich mich jetzt mit den Userdaten einloggen: 

https://blablabla:81/mailuser

Aber am webmail immer noch nicht:



> You cannot login with the username and password entered
> Please check your username and password and try again


Hmm, hast dafür auch einen Supertip?


----------



## Till (7. März 2008)

Welches Webmail nimmst Du denn, das ist bei jedem Programm anders.


----------



## TottiB (7. März 2008)

Uff, Till, ich habs geschafft!

Ich mußte mich natürlich mit der Emailadresse des Webs anmelden, also https://www.domain.tld:81/webmail und dann mit vorname.nachname@web.domain.tld

Dann gehts!

Aber der Tip mit dem Haken an Maildir war goldwert! Danke für die Unterstützung! Klasse Support hier! Weiterr so!


----------



## Blackwolf (8. Juni 2008)

Ich bedank mich mal ebenso ...

Der Hint im Forum war Gold wert.

Greetz

Blackwlf


----------

